# July 4th Fire Works!!!!



## molested_cow (Jul 4, 2011)

This is going to be the most boring thread, but post away!

Here's one from tonight, looks like an explosion scene from StarWars.


----------



## Timoris (Jul 5, 2011)

Come on kid, lets blow this thing and go home!


----------



## molested_cow (Jul 5, 2011)

No love for US of A??? Come on people!


----------



## Arkanjel Imaging (Jul 7, 2011)

That first image looks like some kind of protozoan under a microscope.  :thumbup:


I didnt shoot any fireworks this year.  My 24-70 doesnt get here til Friday and I was totally irked/uninspired by this.


----------



## FearNothing321 (Jul 13, 2011)

Sparkler by FearNothing321, on Flickr




Fireworks by FearNothing321, on Flickr

I know my second photo is a little tilted, but that was my first attempt at shooting fireworks.


----------



## GeorgieGirl (Jul 13, 2011)

mmm...you have nothing on mine...:lmao:


----------



## JohnB43 (Jul 17, 2011)

IMG_1882.jpg by John Burdumy, on Flickr




IMG_1876.jpg by John Burdumy, on Flickr




IMG_1952.jpg by John Burdumy, on Flickr




IMG_1961.jpg by John Burdumy, on Flickr


----------



## tseligoh (Jul 23, 2011)

whoaaa.... very nice firework photos at US. My country do not have such nice fireworks..  Or izzit my skill for photograph firework still not good enough? hehe


----------



## amandawu (Aug 19, 2011)

Very nice work! I suppose you could burn these photos into DVD and keep it in your memory forever!

_________________________________________________
Easily create your own photo sildeshow

*Photo DVD Maker - Photo Slideshow and Slideshow DVD Software*


----------

